
Nebula mesh: a peer-to-peer VPN by Slack - artfulhippo
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/12/how-to-set-up-your-own-nebula-mesh-vpn-step-by-step/
======
artfulhippo
This was previously linked (e.g. [0]), but it didn’t get any attention, so I
reposted it with a ‘more interesting’ title.

Hope that’s acceptable, because I’m interested in learning more about this
network architecture. Is a vpn mesh — if embedded in the client — a possible
backbone of a truly server-less and decentraized/distributed social network?

[0] :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21839345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21839345)

